# mossberg 9200



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone have one of these? just got one for 140 with two barrels and two chokes and scope. needs cleaned and repainted. any info on this weapon is helpful. thanks


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I own two of them. One is the Crown grade and other is the reg. 9200. What do you need to know. Just pm me.


----------



## top_secret (Jan 5, 2010)

I have owned two of them.. I shoot a lot and would not buy another one. The ones I have owned jammed like crazy when it was cold out. And my mossberg 500 shoots better open sights then the 9200 with a scope. I got the first one and used it one season, It shot fine when i was sighting it in, but when deer season came around it got cold and the dang thing alwats jammed, I got rid of that one and figured maybe it was just that gun. When I found another used one for sale i decided to buy it and give it a try.., same thing. Im back to the trusty ol' 500 that i've had since i was 12. Good luck with your 9200 but I have had nothing but bad luck with those... Just some FYI. mossberg has a new model auto out that you should be able to pick up for around 245$ and its supposed to have loads of inprovements over the 9200


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I have never owned one, but i did own a mossberg 5500 and in my opinion the 5500 is a way better gun than the 9200, they quit making the 5500 when they came out with the 9200, my buddy bought one and it jammed up on the third shot everytime. sent it back to mossberg they supposedly fixed it he got it back and it was still jamming up on the third round. I fired the crap out of my 5500 one time firing 100 rounds as fast as i could load them into the gun and it never jammed. come to think of it That gun never once jammed on me hunting plinking or otherwise. wish i still had mine I had to sell it a few years ago when i was laid off. I had a slug barrel for it and everything. I loved that gun.


----------

